# Question about "Lucky Reptile SuperFog - Humidifier"



## MJaneH (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello

I accidentally lost the spring part when filling the tank with water. Is this included if you purchase a replacement tank? The humidifier is not working without it.

MJaneH


----------



## rmy (Jun 13, 2010)

MJaneH said:


> Hello
> 
> I accidentally lost the spring part when filling the tank with water. Is this included if you purchase a replacement tank? The humidifier is not working without it.
> 
> MJaneH


email LR and see if its a sare part that you can order from them.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

MJaneH said:


> Hello
> 
> I accidentally lost the spring part when filling the tank with water. Is this included if you purchase a replacement tank? The humidifier is not working without it.
> 
> MJaneH


Here is link to all the spare parts for the super fog which we supply.

Lucky Reptile SuperFog - Humidifier - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## MJaneH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Lucky Reptile Super Fog humidifier*

Thanks but I've had a look and it's not clear what part I need - there are only pictures of the whole thing. I can't see whether the tank contains the part I need.

MJaneH


----------

